
Versions of JavaScript - nreece
http://ejohn.org/blog/versions-of-javascript/
======
boucher
"A big goal of Mozilla is to try implementing difficult ECMAScript features,
helping to lead other browsers by example."

Whether or not Mozilla is focusing on "difficult" JavaScript features (and I
don't think they are), they're focusing on the wrong features. By and large,
the things that will make JavaScript more useful to people are features that
we simply can't work around. Access to webcams or local storage, cross-domain
xmlhttprequests (actually coming in firefox 3), better support for canvas,
etc. I'd much rather have JavaScript 1.5 and get features that would enable me
to do new things than to have generators or getters/setters. I couldn't care
less about things like "let" scoping.

